# How Much $$$$



## Uncle Al (Jun 14, 2005)

A friend at work asked me for a recipe for Pulled Pork. He was having a small party and wanted something different to serve his guests. I asked him if he had a smoker and his reply was no and then asked "can't I make it in the oven?." I said NO ! I told him I just happened to have about 6 pounds sealed in foodsaver bags and frozen solid.and would he like to try mine.

Well he took the pulled pork and a quart of my sauce. I gave him all the pertinant info on how to make the sammies and how to turn my sauce into a vinegar sauce. He, and all his guests loved it. 

Now, he has asked me if I could cook two more butts for him for in a couple of weeks and that he would pay me what ever I thought was a fair price. So, what do you folks think would be a fair price, not including the cost of the butts, to prep, cook, pull, seal in bags, freeze, and then deliver in a cooler?

Thanks

Al


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 14, 2005)

I would go with $6.00 / lb but that's just me. Woody

ps, make certain you cook them with something you are going to eat to defray the real cost.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2005)

$6.00 a pound is very reasonable. If your going to bag it up with a food saver I would add a extra.50 cents per pound.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd say 6 is perfect....sure you got the meat for a lot less, but think about your fuel/wood costs, your time and effort, and those food saver bags ain't cheap!


----------



## Rob D. (Jun 14, 2005)

Don't forget that the price you paid for the butts comes close to doubling after the weight loss from cooking.....

Rob


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. Would you still charge $6 /lb if the meat was supplied to you and you just did the cooking and bagging?

Al


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2005)

if they bought the meat, make sure they get something to your satisfaction (you may not want enhanced).  They buy crappy meat, you put your name on it, and they don't like it...that ain't right. I'd probably bump the cost down to 4 or 4.50  a pound.  Your rubs, bastes and sauces also cost money!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2005)

Are we talking about raw or cooked weight for the per lb rate?  I gotta lady at work that wants me to do pulled pork for 20 people.  I'm thinking 3 7-8lb butts, does that sound about right?


----------



## Finney (Jun 14, 2005)

You question was how much not including the cost of the meat.
So I would say $6 - $7 should be fair.  You are getting almost nothing on a per hour rate.  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> You question was how much not including the cost of the meat.
> So I would say $6 - $7 should be fair.  You are getting almost nothing on a per hour rate.  8-[



HUH?? #-o


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 14, 2005)

First,
Hey Larry..This is my thread so Buzz Off   :taunt: 

Well, I've decided to get the meat, so I can be sure its something I would want to eat myself. No enhanced junk!!!!

I just got my second order for pulled pork. I'll need enough for 10 people (adults) so I figure two sammies each at 1/3 lb per for a total of 6 1/2 lbs of cooked pork. So, I'll cook two 7 lb butts. I'm charging $6.50 lb.

I never thought I'd be making money cooking BBQ !!!!

Al


----------



## Finney (Jun 14, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":r510apqd]You question was how much not including the cost of the meat.
> So I would say $6 - $7 should be fair.  You are getting almost nothing on a per hour rate.  8-[



HUH?? #-o[/quote:r510apqd]

Al's original question was how much should he charge per pound for cooking the meat?  But the price wasn't to include the cost of the meat.  
I said that $6 -$7 per pound should be fair.  PLUS WHATEVER THE MEAT COSTS.
The last statement was just saying that if he thinks about all the hours he is putting into the product... he ain't making squat.  Got it? 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> First,
> Hey Larry..This is my thread so Buzz Off   :taunt:
> 
> Well, I've decided to get the meat, so I can be sure its something I would want to eat myself. No enhanced junk!!!!
> ...



Al, is that plus the cost of the meat?  Or is the $6.50 include the cost of the meat?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is what I do. I figure 1 pound per person uncooked weight. If it's a grad. party I add 10% to that. Kids will go threw Sammy's like m&m's. I charge 8.75 per pound finished product. That includes 1 pint of sauce per 10 pounds of finished pulled pork. I'm CHEAP. Call a few places and see what they charge for 10 pounds pulled pork to be picked up. Every place I ever called the meat was sauced. They don't offer it with out being sauced. Can You say adding to the weight? Sure you can. So your not really getting 10 pounds of pork, Are ya. Pretty sneaky. :!:


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 14, 2005)

Larry,

First let me say that thie guy I am cooking for is a 20 year friend at work so I don't want to go to overboard on the cost.

I figured $6.50/lb and that includes the cost of the raw butts. Right now they are $1.29/lb. I'll get around 14lbs. That's like $18 for the meat. I doubled it and added $.50/lb for packing and freezing. He'll get 6 lbs for $39 and I'll get the rest for my lunches for the week.

For anyone else I will charge $ 8.50/lb and include a qt of sauce too.

Al


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2005)

Perfect...you'll have fun cooking it, you'll have some left over for you, you'll make a little money, and you're friend gets a deal.

Friends don't fit in formulas so well.  Good friends may get it done free around here.  Fair friends may get it at just meat cost.  But that's just me.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 14, 2005)

Cappie,

Yup, you are exactly right ! Its tough trying to figure how much to charge close friends. Sometimes I would rather give it to friends and charge family. But my work buddie insisted that I at least make a few bucks. Then I'm hoping for a little "word of mouth advertising", and a few more orders.

Hell, who knows, maybe it will turn into a small business and I will be  millionaire. =D>  =D>  =D> 

Al


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 14, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Here is what I do. I figure 1 pound per person uncooked weight. If it's a grad. party I add 10% to that. Kids will go threw Sammy's like m&m's. I charge 8.75 per pound finished product. That includes 1 pint of sauce per 10 pounds of finished pulled pork. I'm CHEAP. Call a few places and see what they charge for 10 pounds pulled pork to be picked up. Every place I ever called the meat was sauced. They don't offer it with out being sauced. Can You say adding to the weight? Sure you can. So your not really getting 10 pounds of pork, Are ya. Pretty sneaky. :!:



That is a pretty good price.  I ran some numbers the other day and I couldn't get pulled pork produced for less than $3.00/lb.

Man's gotta make a living.

Jack


----------



## DaleP (Jun 14, 2005)

There is a Q joint in my area that serves decent PP that they sell 8.99 lb, sauce included no bread. Also they have all you can eat spares with sides $14.00 on Mondays. Pretty good ribs too. FYI.


----------

